# New weatherstrip for sliding glass door



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A picture of the door and the seal I'm sure will help.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Guardian is likely the glass manufacturer.

Can you open the door an look on the jamb sides to see if you can find any labels there?

Pictures, as Joe mentioned, are helpful too!


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm under the assumption that Guardian is the glass maker as well. Most of my searches have come up with nothing except a glass maker and local door shops that don't seem to have anything remotely like what I have.

Pictures








This is the aluminum channel that goes on the interior side, held in by several screws. It's the same for both top, left, and right sides.









This is the weatherstripping that goes on the bottom in between the two panels. It just pushes in.









This is the weatherstripping that goes on the top between the two panels. Again there are no fasteners for this one.









This is the weatherstripping that goes on either side of the casing again between the panels.


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

Here are some more pictures:

Handle set:













































Interlock weatherstrip:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I just ordered a bunch of parts from these guys and they were super helpful.

Not sure if they would have that stuff but they are worth a shot.

https://www.blainewindow.com/


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks. I found them during my search and have sent them a bunch of pictures. We'll see what they come back with. Hopefully it's good news.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

By now I would have ripped out that old door and just replaced it with a new and better one.
That way I know it's not going to leak and would have a whole new roller system.


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

Well Blaine didn't come up with anything . 



joecaption said:


> By now I would have ripped out that old door and just replaced it with a new and better one.
> That way I know it's not going to leak and would have a whole new roller system.


I typically would be all for it, but money is on the tighter side right now since I'm getting married in about a week. The door didn't have any leaks when I started and the rollers were in good shape, hell those are easy to replace anyways. In the grand scheme I'm trying to get the walls and windows up to snuff in the kitchen because overall while I might no like the cabinets the layout is good and it isn't falling apart. I have other parts of the house (and garage) that I'd rather spend the big bucks on. Like I said 9/10 times I'm right there with you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

By the time you do track down all the stuff and replace it, you might have more time and resources in the retrofit of and old door though.

Keep that in mind but I applaud your less than throw away attitude. Too bad most of the good made today are not as well built and inclined to be repairable.


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah I know. It comes down to what is my time worth compared to the just putting new unit in, I'm still wrestling with that. I just hate to get rid of an otherwise good door because some bits of vinyl are crapping out.


----------



## dpm8906 (Sep 4, 2016)

I know some time has past since your original post but I have a similar door with identical weatherstripping that needs replaced. Curious how you went about your fix. I also live in SE Michigan. I believe the door could have been made by Weathervane, a company who now is defunct.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I assuming you did a "search" to find this thread (it's 4years old !). Not sure if INFOx is still lurking or not .

He said Blaine Window couldn't help him . I would guess you'd have to fabricate something out of a generic weatherstrip (foam or vinyl) .

It won't be as durable as an OEM piece (may need to re-do it every year !) .

If you figure it out I would suggest replacing the roller assemblies while you have the door out .


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey I am still around!

Well DPM I never did squat. I too found weathervane from talking with the paint store of all places. A local window shop also spoke about them. The closest I ever came was this place:

http://nevetsglass.com/obsolete_window_door_parts.shtml

Never got a call back though. Eventually I'll just replace the door with something nicer.


----------

